# daného provedení



## larrynose

Hello,
Could anyone help me to understand this sentence. 

It is a list of instructions for electrical checks and tagging the wires according to some procedure...

Pozor ! Před napnutím svazku se nesmí klipy utáhnout.          

*V zakládání testeru musí být zakladač daného provedení *

I could understand the first line as something like this
Attention! No clips may be fastened before tightening the harness.   

Thank YOu.

the second line...
Into the basing the tester must be ...


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Larry, it's always difficult when we don't really have enough context, and when we don't know what vocab you're using already for the parts in question.  _Daného provedení _means _of the given/stated/specified type/model/design/finish/make/version.
_


----------



## risa2000

It looks like you are trying to translate some standard operating procedure, issued in Czech. The best way would be to ask the company who issued it. Or if it is a user manual, contact the distributor. The problem I see is it does not sound very Czech to me and if you give your topic name _daného provedení,_ no one will be able to help you anyway as those two words are very generic and taken alone do not say much.


----------



## Encolpius

Dnes lze najít téměř všechno na internetu, i ten  inkriminovaný text....můžete si stáhnout text s obrázky ve formátu doc. zde....


----------



## bibax

Szia. Ten text jsme už jednou komentovali a překládali. Moderátor to ale promptně smazal.

Why "tightening the harness" ? The text is about assembling and subsequent electrical testing the cable bundles for Audi, Škoda, etc. and not about horses.

It seems that the text has been translated to maladroit Czech (from German?). After one more translation the text will describe producing the harness for horses, I think. 

_*V zakládání testeru musí být zakladač daného provedení*_ (obr. 53 ... is blurred).

In the basement/bed (?) of the tester there must be zakládací/vkládací přípravek/šablona (the inserting/assembling template?) of the required type.

But I cannot discern what is on the picture 53. Maybe it is something else.


----------

